# Desactiver un pare feu/Ouvrir un port réseau



## Joe Chafuste (21 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde, j'aimerais savoir comment désactiver le parefeu logiciel de ma Livebox, car j'ai un logiciel P2P qui a besoin d'avoir un port ouvert (le port 6881 ou 6882), et je n'arrive pas a voir si le parefeu Livebox bloque ce port...


----------



## Zyrol (21 Septembre 2006)

voici un tuto pour ouvrir les ports de la livebox.

http://wiki.shareaza.com/static/FrFAQ.FirewallsRouters.LiveBox


En ce moment, le mappage de port est &#224; la mode sur Macg.... En quelques jours c'est au moins la quatrieme fois qu'on parle du mappage de port....


----------



## Joe Chafuste (21 Septembre 2006)

J'ai ouvert le port que je cherchais,et changé les politiques d'accès de la Livebox, mais mon logiciel (en l'occurrence Azureus) me dit toujours que je suis derrière un pare feu, lorsque je teste le port que j'ai ouvert, le logiciel me met "erreur NAT" alors qu'avec l'utilitaire Réseau, il n'y a rien d'affiché sur ledit port...


----------



## Zyrol (21 Septembre 2006)

je ne sais pas ce que c'est cet azureus, mais bonjour les d&#233;gats... tout le monde a des problemes avec ce truc...

pour les torrents, il y a &#231;a : 

http://www.zdnet.fr/telecharger/mac/fiche/0,39021720,12211224s,00.htm

tu mappes le port 6881 et c'est tout.


----------



## Joe Chafuste (22 Septembre 2006)

Bon ay&#233;, j'ai mapp&#233; mon port pour Azureus, mais mon dernier probl&#232;me est que je n'arrive pas a configurer ma connexion internet pour avoir une IP fixe, en ce moment, je suis connect&#233; via le protocole DHCP, mais d&#232;s que je met "configurer Ipv4" sur manuel dans la page r&#233;seau des pr&#233;fs syst&#232;me, je ne peux plus me connecter a internet, j'arrive juste a mon routeur...
Comment faire?
J'utilise Mac os tiger, sur un powerbook G4 et la livebox


----------



## fpoil (22 Septembre 2006)

essaies te pr&#233;ciser lors de la configuration en manuel, les adresses des serveurs dns de wanadoo

sinon azureus, moi je l'aime beaucoup aucun pb de nat ou quoique ce soit, il est complet


----------



## Joe Chafuste (22 Septembre 2006)

quand j'ai configuré en manuel, j'ai mis les serveurs DNS donnés par la Livebox mais ca n'avait pas marché, est-ce que je dois mettre ceux la, ou non?


----------



## fpoil (22 Septembre 2006)

dans ta config manuelle :

ip de ton routeur ?
ip fixe choisie?
masque de sous-r&#233;seau ?


----------



## Joe Chafuste (22 Septembre 2006)

config manuelle:

IP:192.168.1.10
Routeur:192.168.1.1
Sous réseau: 255.255.255.0

C'est les IP que j'avais mis, les meme données par DHCP, mais ca n'avait pas marché


----------



## utc (28 Septembre 2006)

Joe Chafuste a dit:


> config manuelle:
> 
> IP:192.168.1.10
> Routeur:192.168.1.1
> ...



Livebox est une dau... 

Modem routeur "netopia"


----------



## neo.pop (28 Septembre 2006)

pour les torrent, azureus n'est pas bon le miuex c'est bittorrent, 1 il se configure tout seul, oubli tes prob de port, en suite ya aucun probleme , il marche impec je lutilise tous les jours, d'ailleurs il vienne de sortir une version mac. et pour ceux qui veulent un site ou il y a des bonnes appli mac www.demonoid.com , vous vous ebregistrer le week end, et cest ok, vraiment un bon site et les dernieres version.   et sinon vous avez http://isohunt.com .


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Septembre 2006)

Et est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment mapper les ports de la freebox ??  

Merci


----------



## tcherno (29 Septembre 2006)

utc a dit:


> Livebox est une dau...
> 
> Modem routeur "netopia"



Mhhh... Bonjour à tous ! 

J'ai aussi un routeur "netopia". Je suis en 512Kbps/s chez free.fr. Avant, j'avais le modem "normal", qui permettait de connecter un seul ordi à internet. je n'avais aucun problème. Mais depuis que j'ai le routeur, j'ai quelques petits ennuis... Ma connection est plutôt instable : je dois souvent m'y prendre à plusieurs fois pour charger une page, je lag à mort sur les logiciels de chat, et je ne parle même pas des jeux en réseaux, où non seulement je lague, mais en plus, je suis très vite déconnecté. On m'a dit que c'était à cause du parefeu (mon logiciel de per to per me dit que j'en ai un).

Vu que je suis... plutôt inexpérimenté (un noob, un boulet, le truc de base quoi  ), pouvez-vous me dire comment on configure les ports de façon à désactiver le parefeu du rooteur s'il vous plait ? 

Ah ! un petit détail : j'ai un Mac OS X version 10.3.9


----------

